# Favorite COPS Episode!



## Mikey682

My vote for Best Episode Ever:

The ONE LEGGED Florida sheriffs deputy succesfully chasing down and tackling a fleeing crack head! Awesome! :t: unk:


----------



## Pinkos307

Best Cops Episode:

Cops were chasing two drug dealers, caugh one but the other fleed. Second suspect was bitten on the forearm by a K-9, so the suspect picked the K-9 up and it was dangling from his forearm.

That suspect ended up getting his fair share of a beat down!


----------



## Finding Nemo

i have to agree with the deputy sheriff with the prosthetic leg catching the bad guy!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Favorite episode: The old drunk guy in a bar with no pants on. When they dragged him outside he screamed, "I've been captured by the GERMANS!"


----------



## Joe B

Pinkos307 said:


> Best Cops Episode:
> 
> Cops were chasing two drug dealers, caugh one but the other fleed. Second suspect was bitten on the forearm by a K-9, so the suspect picked the K-9 up and it was dangling from his forearm.
> 
> That suspect ended up getting his fair share of a beat down!


If that's the one I'm thinking of, it's an old episode, somewhere in Florida? Anyway, that's was the muscular karate dude right? Ya, he was doing pretty good till about six guys & one K-9 jumped in him, gotta give that dude credit where credit is due, he was one tough mother [email protected], he lost though, ha ha.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Pinkos307 said:


> Best Cops Episode:
> 
> Cops were chasing two drug dealers, caugh one but the other fleed. Second suspect was bitten on the forearm by a K-9, so the suspect picked the K-9 up and it was dangling from his forearm.
> 
> That suspect ended up getting his fair share of a beat down!


Yes this was the best. This was down in Florida the suspect was cooperative at first then ran off and an all out chase was called. The suspect was caught by a wooden fence where he kicked and threw the K9 around like he was a rag doll. Later he was brought to the hospital to get stitches and the police found out he was a hit man. This guy was jacked. If this is the one you are talking about Pinkos. this was absolutely by far the best. This episode was one of the originals in Broward County I beleive or maybe 2nd or 3rd season.

I also do like the Massachusetts one in Lynn where the Lynn cop shot the guy on the highway after he lunged at him with a knife. This episode was also featured on American Justice "Suicide By Cop"


----------



## Pinkos307

Yeah that is the episode I was thinking of.....his bail ended up being a half million just from the drug charges, then the multiple A&amp;B on PO and A&amp;B on K-9. I think the bail was over a million

Second favorite episode....was the drunk in the bar in Atlanta (i think) yelling "We have all been captured by the German." "Ger..on..a..mo" 

They need to do more episodes in MA. We shoot at least make it interesting like in Lynn on Route 1.

BHCCPD you go it right!!!!


----------



## Guest

Best episode in my opinion (Yeah, like it really matters HC) was the 2 female cops trying to grab the woman 209A suspect in a bar in Pittsburgh.

While they are grappeling with this shitbird over the pooltable, one cop whips out a sap and cracks this broad right across the jaw. It's done so quick, you hardly see it. Her jaw almost snaps off her face when replayed in slow motion.

Haven't seen that type of action from a female PO on COPS in quite some time. Nothing like the first few episodes in Broward County where the 2 Deputys were married and the camera crew spent half the time watching her primp in the mirror before she went to work. You have to have all the hairspray & make-up on just right to catch the criminals I guess. I wonder if that marriage ever worked out????

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/
Bring it on.


----------



## Mortal knight

the funniest one I seen lately: Cops respond to a 911 hang up. On arrival encounter a "Baby Huey" type individual drunk off his azz. Cops get out of the car and suspect turns to them and says, " freeze police. youd get the right to remain silent..." After 5 minutes of the guy thinking he was a cop, the real oficers had to tackle Bubba to the ground. At this point he thought he was Superman!

Finally, they got the suspect to the jail where he was locked up. NOW he was in the jail cell stil acting like a cop. He was giving an imaginary criminal his rights then followed it up with a one man beat down. :roll: 

Drunks can be so much fun.


----------



## MiamiVice

got to agree w/mortal that one is the best


----------



## Guest

Damn You Guys. Honest to god all of the ones you guys have mentioned are classics. I have got to agree with you all. Im watchin it right now on FX. Its a monday night cop marathon


----------



## Joe B

*cops*



HousingCop said:


> Nothing like the first few episodes in Broward County where the 2 Deputys were married and the camera crew spent half the time watching her primp in the mirror before she went to work. You have to have all the hairspray & make-up on just right to catch the criminals I guess. I wonder if that marriage ever worked out???


I'm guessing that was one of those statisical marriages that didn't.


----------



## PearlOnyx

Hmm, I was just watching the marathon on FX as well. I don't know if you saw the prostitution sting one, with the blonde detective. Hmm...she looked allright in the dark. 
I think my favorite episode is the one with the part in Lynn, just because I drive by there all the time.


----------



## MVS

Personally I like it anytime the Chic from Albuquerque New Mexico PD is is on...


----------



## Muggsy09

Love the MA ones Boston Detectives at the gas station is my favorite. Drug sting gone a little wrong. The Det. jumpimg in the window of the car and the suspect taking a good tuning.


----------



## robodope

*FAV COPS*

A couple of others...

The Armed Robbery Chase in Texas when a white van takes out like 15 cars T- Bones A Honda, and the suspect jumps out to take a pretty good beat down. The officer who chased him was like we'll he ruined a few peoples days but we caught him...Try that one in Mass..

Fat women falling on a knife when she was ready to attack an officer in washington.....

The bald guy threatening to break the handcuffs off after he had been sprayed...

The 80's one were the best..the Mulletts, the Beatdowns on TV, and the giant 
revolvers flopping all over the place..Monday Night Marathon is too funny

If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is "Probably because of something you did."
DEEP THOUGHTS * by Jack Handy


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

HousingCop said:


> Best episode in my opinion (Yeah, like it really matters HC) was the 2 female cops trying to grab the woman 209A suspect in a bar in Pittsburgh.
> 
> HC yes I remember that one. That one was so funny, one of the female cops back hands the female (so called victim) when she tried to get involved. The female cops were not the most graceful fighters but they never gave up. I think one of them drop their night stick or something while wrestling with the suspect.
> 
> Also from Pittsburg was a call to a funeral home where a suspect ran into to hide from police the officers and camera crew went through the funeral home searching for this guy. There were dead bodies, showed the morge, coffins etc... they finally found him hiding up stairs under a bed.
> 
> Another one of my favorites was in Philadelpia two officers were called to a barber shop I beleive it was and a huge black guy who weighed at least 300+ was upstairs was shooting at police when they arrived. The guy finally came running down stairs all PCPed and bare naked. It took 5/6 cop good size cops to wrestle him down for about five minutes of intense fighting. I think he may have even broke the handcuffs that were placed on him. They finally had to hog tie him.


----------



## mpd61

Remember the one with the officer who was demonstrating handcuffing techniques and his nice stainless Smith revolver falls out and ends up under the suspect's belly during the wrestling match?
 

Anything can happen. The Pittsburgh Girls had earlier worked details at the Penguins games, so they knew what they were doing!

I like the Washington State deputies episodes. Best mix without the showboating


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016

Here is a good one. 
A cop rolls up to a house fire. He goes to the front door and yells to the occupants to get out. After no response, he begins to smash every little pane of window in the big picture window at the front of the house. The little old lady comes to the door after being awoken to the sound of glass. Ends up being that the actual fire was one house over. 

Another one I like took place in Cleveland OH. The cops roll up to a school where this is naked guy amped up on PCP spraying fire extinguishers and throwing them out the windows. 


MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE
The one I like the best took place in Oregon, I think. It was about a domestic. The cops roll up to the motel like apartment building (looks like the ones on RT 99 in Malden). They meet the pleasantly plump wife with straggly and in need of a dye job hairdoo wearing pink tight pants and a red sweatshirt with little kittens made from puffy paint. She had summa' teeth, summa here....summa there. She reports that her husband decked her and left the scene. All the while, there are screaming little children running about the room. 
They find the husband passed out in the front seat of his chevette. He is awoken to the tapping on the window by the cops, and the spotlight of the camera crew. After a few seconds of the deer in headlight effect, he comes to his senses and gets this sick look of rage. The cops begin their investigation by asking questions and his only reply was "reason?". he says "reason" over and over again, then he said " I did the right thing by leaving". He becomes sweaty and agitated when the cops directed him out of the car. Threatening the cops and whatnot. Then he says over and over "why are my rights bein' readin' can you tell me, huh? WHy my rights bein' readin'?" They end up spraying him and tossin him in the back of the cruiser.


----------



## John J

:L: I love those two episodes.


----------



## Joe B

ShakeEmDOwn016 said:


> Here is a good one.
> A cop rolls up to a house fire. He goes to the front door and yells to the occupants to get out. After no response, he begins to smash every little pane of window in the big picture window at the front of the house. The little old lady comes to the door after being awoken to the sound of glass. Ends up being that the actual fire was one house over.


Yup, that dude gets the over-exited moron of the year award, that episode was hilarious.



ShakeEmDOwn016 said:


> MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE
> They find the husband passed out in the front seat of his chevette. He is awoken to the tapping on the window by the cops, and the spotlight of the camera crew. After a few seconds of the deer in headlight effect, he comes to his senses and gets this sick look of rage. The cops begin their investigation by asking questions and his only reply was "reason?". he says "reason" over and over again, then he said " I did the right thing by leaving". He becomes sweaty and agitated when the cops directed him out of the car. Threatening the cops and whatnot. Then he says over and over "why are my rights bein' readin' can you tell me, huh? WHy my rights bein' readin'?" They end up spraying him and tossin him in the back of the cruiser.


Oh ya, that guy, once you saw the look on his face you just knew it was going to be "go time".


----------



## MVS

*Re: FAV COPS*



robodope said:


> The Armed Robbery Chase in Texas when a white van takes out like 15 cars T- Bones A Honda, and the suspect jumps out to take a pretty good beat down. The officer who chased him was like we'll he ruined a few peoples days but we caught him...Try that one in Mass..
> 
> If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is "Probably because of something you did."
> DEEP THOUGHTS * by Jack Handy


Love that chase in Texas!! I have it on video! Nothing like a beating.. remember "Stop resisting".

Nothing like Jack Handy classics!


----------



## MVS

sorry, double posted.


----------



## michaelbos

I don't think they have been filming any new shows for a while. The last time I saw new shows was way last year from Jersey City, Jersey. But now they are just theme shows. I remember I read that quite a few cities did not want them there since it was bad PR.


----------



## tomahawk

The guy bashing out the windows at the old lady's non-burning house was classic. Wonder if his adrenaline would have been flowing enough to do that if the cameras weren't rolling?

The one-legged pursuit is probably the coolest pinches I have seen on the show. While the cop is cuffing they guy, he is rubbing in the fact that he was outrun by a one-legged man...

-Mike


----------



## pickels

Mine was the one from Lynn with the guy in the road with the knife. Then he attempted to stab the cop and got shot. I will never forget that episode.


----------



## Guest

Another goodie, Cleveland, stolen car chase, cop out the window side by side with the stolen car holding a shotgun. Up to a T type intersection. Cops slam on brakes, perp does not. Guy in backseat now wedged in between dashboard &amp; windshield. They must have been made of rubber because I would have been dead had that happened to me.


----------



## biged86

> The guy bashing out the windows at the old lady's non-burning house was classic. Wonder if his adrenaline would have been flowing enough to do that if the cameras weren't rolling?


Having been a local cop at one time on the midnight shift , we would often beat the FD to house fires. More than once I was the first guy on scene to find out that there may be people inside. So, through the locked door I went :twisted: . Going through that door had to be one of the biggest adrenaline rushes I have ever had.

Stay Safe!


----------



## biged86

As I am sitting here at the desk channel surfing at 5 am 1/15, Fox 25 has on an episode of Cops from 1991 filmed in Boston and Lynn. It is the episode with the arsonist in Lynn, not the one with MSP and the guy with the knife on 107. 

Someone from Fox must be reading these posts


----------



## raedawn

The older the better when it comes to COPS. Back in the old shows the cops didn't care what they said or what people thought. They did their job they way they always have. In the newer ones guys either try to be heroes like in the episode in NYC. The one with the Emergency Services guy is bossing everyone around at a rollover MVA. All the other guys at the scene just roll their eyes at him. LOL. Or they are like a deer in headlights and they forget everything they were taught. Like in that episode that the fat lady got beat by her boyfriend and she had already had two or three restraining orders on the guy. Then the cop asks the guy to talk to him outside and next thing you see the cop is standing in the corner and the "abuser" is like a foot taller than him and has twice the muscles waving his arms all over and stepping closer and closer to the cop. 

One of my favorites is an old Boston one. The cops are serving a search warrant at some bookies house and the phone rings. One of the detectives answers the phone and starts writing down the callers bet. He turns around to the bookie and says something like, I hope that guy loses otherwise you're going to owe him some money.


----------



## BigE515

My favorite-

'Sir, have you had any alcohol tonight?' 
-'No, well two beers.'
'Have you used any drugs? Any drugs in the vehicle or on you?'
-'No, I have not used any drugs and there are no drugs in the car. Well, just pot'
'Okay, well I believe you hadn't had any drugs tonight but I know you have drugs on you' Cop handcuffs man and says, 'Ya know how I know you have drugs on you?' Reaches to man's right ear and pulls a joint from the top of his ear. What a moron. You could see the joint the whole time, it was funny watching the cop and waiting to see how he broke the news to the idiot.


----------



## JoninNH

BigE515 said:


> My favorite-
> 
> 'Sir, have you had any alcohol tonight?'
> -'No, well two beers.'
> 'Have you used any drugs? Any drugs in the vehicle or on you?'
> -'No, I have not used any drugs and there are no drugs in the car. Well, just pot'
> 'Okay, well I believe you hadn't had any drugs tonight but I know you have drugs on you' Cop handcuffs man and says, 'Ya know how I know you have drugs on you?' Reaches to man's right ear and pulls a joint from the top of his ear. What a moron. You could see the joint the whole time, it was funny watching the cop and waiting to see how he broke the news to the idiot.


Thats my favorate COPS episode, but what I really enjoied was one of those Caught On Tape type shows. There's a state trooper in some midwest state who pulls this old guy over for speeding. The guys starts yelling at the trooper in some backwoods voice about how he never gets pulled over and he was only going five over the limit, then he reads the fine and screaches "Seventy dollars!!!?! I'm not f*@#in paying f*@#in seventy dollars" and proceeds to rip up the ticket and dump it out his window. The trooper then tells the guy to pick up the pieces before he writes him another ticket for littering. The guy keeps shouting and getting angrier as the whole thing unfolds. As the trooper walks back to his cruiser I swear you can see him start to laugh.


----------



## Dane

That was a Maine Trooper. That guy was cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## JoninNH

Dane said:


> That was a Maine Trooper. That guy was cooler than the other side of the pillow.


Ahh, from Maine... I stand corrected. Anyone want to share thier least favorate COPS episode?


----------



## Gil

JoninNH said:


> Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a Maine Trooper. That guy was cooler than the other side of the pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, from Maine... I stand corrected. Anyone want to share thier least favorate COPS episode?
Click to expand...

I hate the hooker stings......


----------



## JoninNH

I hate the domestic calls...


----------



## PearlOnyx

I don't know how true it is, but one of our instructors at Norwood, after showing us that video of the Maine Trooper, told us he got fired after that incident. I guess he had a history of discipline relating to antagonizing and escalating drivers. Who know how true that is though?


----------



## JoninNH

PearlOnyx said:


> I don't know how true it is, but one of our instructors at Norwood, after showing us that video of the Maine Trooper, told us he got fired after that incident. I guess he had a history of discipline relating to antagonizing and escalating drivers. Who know how true that is though?


If I had a dollar for everytime I heard of an officer getting fired for something he said or did (or didn't say or do) on COPS or on his cruiser cam I wouldn't have to work again ever. I personally would never want a COPS camera man riding along with me.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

JoninNH said:


> I hate the domestic calls...


No way... those are the best... that's where you see all the shirtless and barefoot white trash getting smacked around by their drunken girlfriends/sisters.

I actually thought that was a MA Trooper? I remember seeing that footage at some kind of training, where the instructor praised the officer for keeping his composure. The littering violation comment was killer... how is that antagonizing, he was absolutely right! If it were me, I don't know how I'd be able to keep from laughing in the nutbag's face...

I hate the drug/prostitution stings... all set up just for the show... :sl: 
Car chases kind of bore me, too.


----------



## tomahawk

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I actually thought that was a MA Trooper? I remember seeing that footage at some kind of training, where the instructor praised the officer for keeping his composure. The littering violation comment was killer... how is that antagonizing, he was absolutely right! If it were me, I don't know how I'd be able to keep from laughing in the nutbag's face...


No, he was definitely a Maine trooper (similar uniform though). An easy way to figure it out is to remember that most of the troopers' cruisers down here do not even have a video camera... 

Dungie and the rest of my classmates, didn't we watch this video? I know Taranto showed it to my department when he came for in-house training.

-Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Hmmm, I remember the first time I saw it was a few years ago and I remember the whole class was in hysterics. I don't really remember if Taranto or anyone else showed the video in class, but I do remember the South Park PR-24 training tape! :L:


----------



## mopar6972

The trooper in question was definitely a "blueberry warden" ( Maine State police) They wear the light blue with the same colored pants...Great bunch of people, if you like having 200 sq miles to yourself on patrol......


----------



## Mshaw166

*Fav COPS episodes*

A few of the older episodes come to mind as more memorable:
There was one where the officers responded to a domestic call and cleared it without incident, only to return later in the program to find the two partners had covered each other and their apartment in food! I think they both got hooked for it.

I just saw one on FX from New Orleans (they always have some classics) where two uniformed officers had stopped a car in traffic for a smell of pot and upon getting the passenger out, the fight was on, then the driver got out and tired to intervene. Both were dressed in tuxedoes and given a prompt ass kickin.

Just a point of interest- We had a new guy five or six years ago call the show about coming to Webster. They said they would come out for a week and spend time in the surrounding communites getting footage. I don't what happened but they never came out for whatever reason.

Be good


----------



## Riggs

I can't remember where the episode was (i think Fort Worth) but they were investigating a complaint where a white woman tried to by drugs from a black woman but allegedly got scammed with bogus drugs. She wanted to get her money back from the dealer. Thats not the best part, the best part is that the dealer said to the cops "I don't sell drugs, I'm a prostitute." I nearly shite my pants when she said it!


----------



## KozmoKramer

I loved the episode where local cops stop this despondent looking fat guy (I think suspicion of DUI), and after he steps out and assumes the position on the cruiser, he starts to get a little belligerent.

After back up arrives, and some real poise and restraint on the arresting officers part, the Sgt. plinks 50,000 volts of Taser into "Love Chunks" fat ass....

He gave up faster than a Frenchman… Hilarious scene… :lol:


----------



## EOD1

> If that's the one I'm thinking of, it's an old episode, somewhere in Florida? Anyway, that's was the muscular karate dude right? Ya, he was doing pretty good till about six guys & one K-9 jumped in him, gotta give that dude credit where credit is due, he was one tough mother [email protected], he lost though, ha ha.





> Thats my favorate COPS episode, but what I really enjoied was one of those Caught On Tape type shows. There's a state trooper in some midwest state who pulls this old guy over for speeding. The guys starts yelling at the trooper in some backwoods voice about how he never gets pulled over and he was only going five over the limit, then he reads the fine and screaches "Seventy dollars!!!?! I'm not f*@#in paying f*@#in seventy dollars" and proceeds to rip up the ticket and dump it out his window. The trooper then tells the guy to pick up the pieces before he writes him another ticket for littering. The guy keeps shouting and getting angrier as the whole thing unfolds. As the trooper walks back to his cruiser I swear you can see him start to laugh.


Yeah that one is great! the karate guy with the mullet. My favorite one was the one in Ft Worth Texas, it was great there was this really bright woman to whom the years were not kind. She lied about everything- She was 50+ and said she was 22, couldn't spell the name she gave, told the arresting officer that she was going some where that was in the complete oppositte side of the city. She lied about her address. This woman was the worst liar in the world. I like the guy with 3 outstanding warrants that was busted with the 16 y/o transexual. I always like it when the Vice squad tells the jons that the prostitutes they are getting busted with are either a U/C or they are really a man.

The one with the Maine state tropper is great, the Officer never onces raises his voice and is calm the whole time... but when he tells the guy he is gonna site him for littering that is just to damn funny.

I saw one of the caught on tape shows and they had a failure to stop and while in pursuit it just seemed like the guy just wasn't really trying to get away he plows right into a Police Baracade (no stop sticks i guess). you think the car is gonna be stolen, warrant or DUI but it was a man w/ some sorta disorder and he was off his meds, when the officer was following him notices he was not staying w/in marked lanes she lit him up and he had some dilusion that he was a cop and that the officer chasing him was his partner and they were chasing someone else.


----------



## MatchStick

> The one with the Maine state tropper is great, the Officer never onces raises his voice and is calm the whole time... but when he tells the guy he is gonna site him for littering that is just to damn funny.


If I'm not mistaken, that wasn't a COPS episode it was some other "reality" show. Also, If I'm thinking of the right one, that Maine state trooper is no longer a trooper because that whole scenario was a fake.


----------



## Jon Q

PJM#15 said:


> Mine was the one from Lynn with the guy in the road with the knife. Then he attempted to stab the cop and got shot. I will never forget that episode.


local cops totally botched that one till the State Trooper came along


----------



## csauce30

Has anyone seen the episode with the cop in Indianapolis who stops the biker guy and practically begs to search him for contraband? The officer tells the man several times that he smells a strong odor of marijuana from his person, but still begs to search him. Cop: "Come on, do you mind if I just do a quick pat down for contraband." Bad guy: "Weeelll...I dont have nothin' on me..." Cop: Weeelll...Please I will just do it real quick..."


Dude...quit letting the shitbag punk you out...search his punk ass...you have PC!

Then when he starts the search, the biker pulls out his weed container and throws it 10 feet. Then the cop begs him to lay down on the ground. WOW!


----------



## MVS

KozmoKramer said:


> I loved the episode where local cops stop this despondent looking fat guy (I think suspicion of DUI), and after he steps out and assumes the position on the cruiser, he starts to get a little belligerent.
> 
> After back up arrives, and some real poise and restraint on the arresting officers part, the Sgt. plinks 50,000 volts of Taser into "Love Chunks" fat ass....
> 
> He gave up faster than a Frenchman&#8230; Hilarious scene&#8230; :lol:


Now that's FUNNY!!



> Quote:
> The one with the Maine state tropper is great, the Officer never onces raises his voice and is calm the whole time... but when he tells the guy he is gonna site him for littering that is just to damn funny.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that wasn't a COPS episode it was some other "reality" show. Also, If I'm thinking of the right one, that Maine state trooper is no longer a trooper because that whole scenario was a fake.


I believe he was canned for other reasons.. can't remember though.... I recall seeing the video during an in-service class awhile back... My understanding was the Trooper had mutliple complaints against him for his handling of MV stops, thus the camera.



> PJM#15 wrote:
> Mine was the one from Lynn with the guy in the road with the knife. Then he attempted to stab the cop and got shot. I will never forget that episode.
> local cops totally botched that one till the State Trooper came along


I remember that one... unbelieveable, they just kept walking and talking.. you see all the cruisers flying around. The guy just keeps walking threatening to stab himself, the COPS camera shows like 15+ cops walking behind him, like a parade. My favorite line was by one of the cops that asked "buddy, what are you gonna do, walk to Boston?". Jon Q, you were right, the MSP was the hero in that one by blocking him in against the guardrail then they rushed him. Otherwise god only knows how long that would have went on for.


----------



## Macop

My favorite episode is when the Broward Deputy is chasing after a guy and yells, "stop or i'll shot ya in the back", lol. My buddie was a Broward Deputy and that guy was his his Sgt.


----------



## Macop

My favorite episode is when the Broward Deputy is chasing after a guy and yells, "stop or i'll shot ya in the back", lol. My buddie was a Broward Deputy and that guy was his his Sgt.


----------



## mpd61

Aaron,

Did the guy stop?
:lol:


----------



## robodope

*Re: FAV COPS*

[If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is "Probably because of something you did."
DEEP THOUGHTS * by Jack Handy[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dan Stark

'Tased and Confused' is my personal favorite.


----------



## badgebunny

I like the "Bad Girls" episodes. Some of these chicks fight harder then the men, but in the end it all turns out the same......


----------



## Guest

Without question, my favorite "COPS" episodes are in Pierce County, Washington.

EVERY non-cop male that's profiled in these episodes;

1) No shirt.

2) Mullet haircut.

3) Drives a rusted-out Firebird or Trans-Am.

4) Cheesy mustache.

5) "CAT DIESEL POWER", or some other corny baseball cap.

6) He's addicted to crystal meth, as all young males in Pierce County seem to be.


----------



## Wiggum_1

My favorites include one in Alaska and another in Oregon when the officers go to a call for a kid who shoplifted in a comic book store (Alaska) and a kid who stole another kid's bike (Oregon). Both kids were like "so what, no big deal " until the officers slapped the cuffs on them, then "WAHHH, WAHHH !!!.

Another was from Houston, where they chased some guy in a pick up all over the city, and when they caught him and asked him why he ran, the nitwit said he had some tickets.


----------

